# CA Glue Toxic?



## kf4knf (Jun 13, 2006)

So in reading up on CA glue I found an article on Wikipedia that states some CA glues are toxic.  Anyone want to convert this text into simple english for me?

"Studies have shown that methyl-2-cyanoacrylate (SuperGlue and CrazyGlue) degrade fairly rapidly upon contact with living tissue. This leads to the release of formaldehyde and a toxic response. 2-octyl cyanoacrylate degrades much slower due to its longer organic backbone which slows the degradation of the adhesive enough to remain below the threshold of tissue toxicity. Due to these toxicity issues, 2-octyl cyanoacrylate is used for sutures, not commercially sold products like SuperGlue and CrazyGlue."


----------



## Dario (Jun 13, 2006)

I know that CA is toxic...even before I started turning.  I think it is pretty obvious actually.

The big question is how toxic is it? 
How much care should you practice to protect yourself?

We handle gasoline, insecticides, wood dust, etc a lot...is it safer or more toxic than CA?  To be honest, I don't know but the point is we are always around toxic stuff and with proper care maybe we won't have to worry so much.

This is another reason why I am against odorless CA (or scented pesticides).  My senses are there to help and warn me.  By using odorless CA (or scented pesticides) people may end up sniffing the bad stuff without knowing it or worse enjoy it!!!  [:0]

Of course the alternative is use other stuff that is less or not toxic...if you find one that works as well, please do let me know. [] 

BTW, This is just my opinion. []


----------



## kf4knf (Jun 13, 2006)

I agree - its toxic!  I am more concerned with the proper way to handle it and protect myself.  Are the fumes harmful?  Yea they make your eyes water but so does tear gas and its considered safe enough for crowd use by NYPD.  Is CA skin contact worse than fumes?  Should we wear gloves to prevent contact?


----------



## alamocdc (Jun 13, 2006)

I try to always use gloves when using CA... and a respirator. The less contact we have with any chemical, the better in my book. I just think it's best to err on the side of caution.


----------



## Monty (Jun 13, 2006)

If your real safety conscious, here are the MSDS (material data safety sheets) for the E-Z Bond products http://e-zbond.com/datasheet.htm


----------



## huntersilver (Jun 13, 2006)

One reason I don't do as much CA finish, the fumes really do
a number on my eyes!


----------



## Monty (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huntersilver_
> <br />One reason I don't do as much CA finish, the fumes really do
> a number on my eyes!



That's why I keep my DC running while finishing.


----------



## huntersilver (Jun 13, 2006)

Me too, I use my Air filtration system, still hard on the eyes.
I must be very sensitive to the CA glue.


----------



## JimGo (Jun 13, 2006)

Check this thread:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=423


----------



## Jerryconn (Jun 13, 2006)

Now I'm a little confused,[?]  The link to the MSDS sheets for EZ bond make it sound as if there isn't much worry about, but the thread posted by Jim makes it sound a whole lot more serious than the MSDS sheets.


----------



## GBusardo (Jun 13, 2006)

That link for the MSDS sheets is real interesting.  If anyone had looked at the sheet for the de bonder (acetone) that looks to be a whole lot more toxic than CA glue to me. 
I will now share a CA glue story that will make some people laugh and some shutter. I am laying on a sofa reading and my daughter comes up and says, "Dad, can you open this bottle for me?"  I take the bottle crack it open with my teeth and the whole bottle of nail CA glue runs into my mouth. I jump up and open my mouth, then run to the bathroom (cursing) while my mouth is open pointing down.  The whole bottle cured, encasing my lower front teeth. From what I just read, I didn't have to spend the night chiseling the mess out with a dental pick. It would have came off in a day or two.   hahaha   Lesson learned and talk about panic...........


----------



## Dario (Jun 13, 2006)

Gary,

You are lucky you didn't get burned with CA curing fast!

I have right now a 1/4" x 3/8" blister on my finger just because the plastic backing I was using while applying thin CA with papertowel moved.  The CA seeped through the paper towel and instantly adhered to my skin and cured...producing  heat so intense that my finger had instant blister.  

Note that I also have a bit of thicker skin than average []


----------



## JimGo (Jun 13, 2006)

The junky CA they use in nail glue doesn't cure QUITE as hot as the stuff we use Dario.  My mom was an avid nail polisher/home manacurist, and I, being the ever-so-clumsy adolescent that I was, took advantage of her supply of nail CA a lot when I was younger.  You can imagine my surprise after years of gluing fingers to each other and to other things (such as sun glasses) when I actually developed a big blister from the CA in my shop, and that stuff barely touched my finger!


----------



## RussFairfield (Jun 13, 2006)

Always err on the side of caution whenever you have any doubts about a product. If you have any question or doubt about its safety, assume that it isn't. You will live longer that way. 

You can always believe what your Government tells you via the MSDS documents and do nothing. Personally, anything that smells as bad as curing CA glue, and makes my eyes water that much, can't be good for me. 

Lest we forget, there was a time, and not that long ago, when cigarette smoking was accepted as being good for you.


----------



## GBusardo (Jun 14, 2006)

Dario,   I am lucky on a lot of counts with that one.  I'll tell u what,  I don't think i was ever as panicy &lt;S&gt; as I ever was in my life!!!
The fumes kill my eyes also. I have a self made box I use with my vac as a dust collector for the lathe.  That seems to take away most of the smell.  I always worry about the vac exploding or something though. 
Gary


----------



## gerryr (Jun 16, 2006)

I just read a post on another forum where someone was claiming that a pool cue maker died from using CA.  Anyone heard anything like that?


----------



## bradh (Jun 23, 2006)

CA is highly toxic and highy reactive. Because of these two things toghether, it is not that dangerous. If, for example, some CA were to get into your body, it would quickly react with the moisture and form stable componds that lock the toxic elements tightly into stable compounds. 
Years ago, I brought a CA glue operation into a plant and our review of the material showed that there are some nasty compounds that are released during curing, but they are heavier than air and quickly sink to floor level. It is better to put a vent below your lathe than above it for this reason.
There are a number of people who are alergic to some of the solvents in the glue. The key here is to quickly dilute the off-gases. Running your dust collector, as several people mentioned, or possibly a fan will mix the air and dilute the gases to safer levels.
hope, this helps,
Brad
HardingPens.com


----------

